# Betta's New 5 Gallon Planted



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

I like it... I'm planning out a 55 gallon only because I want another Epalzeorhynchos bicolor (my all time favorite tropical fish)...

... but I must admit that I've become quite passionate about planted nanos!

I look forward to seeing your tank progress.


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you think my light will be enough? What lighting is it considered? (high, medium, low?)


----------



## daobn24 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like you have low light plants, the light you have on now should be fine.


----------

